# Experiences with Schools in Mexico



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello,

We are moving to Queretaro this summer and are in interested in hearing from any parents about thier experiences with Mexican schools. Our child will be entering the 6th grade and we've been looking at private bilingual schools in Queretaro. How do you find the quality of instruction? Is there excessive focus on standarized tests? What is the communication like between teachers and parents? Other thoughts?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

For normal Mexican schools, the enrollment has to be done months before the school year. Friend found our local schools were full and had to drive to the next small town every day


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

*Schools*

My daughter (actually a step daughter, but I've been here 17 years and she calls me Dad) teaches 5th grade at one of the Qro private schools. I'm not shilling for them, so no names. Her parent/teacher communications are frequent and comprehensive. She was at another school for a short time before moving to this one, and the parent/teacher relationships were similar to her current school. I do believe that in the 21st century, any school that does not offer the close ties between parents and teachers will not be around for long. Maybe I'm being naive, but I don't think you'll find much difference in all the Qro private schools, at least in this area of concern.


----------

